
How India's biggest gameshow app scaled NoSQL to 7.5M trans/min - sushilk1991
https://medium.com/loco-blog/a-real-time-in-game-currency-service-with-7-5m-transactions-minute-fdd21b1bd8da
======
danikin
great article!

